# Why Is The Forum So Buggy On Firefox?



## Autumn~Tint~Of~Gold (Jun 21, 2016)

It works well on Safari w/or without adblock but even when i disable adblock on Firefox the forum is slow and soo buggy. a third of the time i can't thank without being led to another page, can't reply etc.
I also often  can't see my alerts when i hover and i have to click to the entire list of alerts.

anyone else have this issue? I'm using a Macbook.
I suppose I'll use Safari from now on.


----------

